# what do u love more weed or sex?



## iblazethatkush (Mar 22, 2007)

I was just wondering how highly people on here think of weed. I am voting for weed b/c i'm told ur sex drive runs out at some point but my love for weed never will.


----------



## mogie (Mar 22, 2007)

But if you have the weed you get the sex.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 22, 2007)

i did not realize there was a difference.

i can't make this decision.

if i had to go without one or the other.......... nope still can't decide.
if i was on a deserted island and could only have one...................................nope still can't


----------



## nongreenthumb (Mar 22, 2007)

You only have to ask yourself which one you could go a month without to find the answer to that one, were all here growing so the answer seems crystal to me


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 22, 2007)

nope still can't decide.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 22, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> nope still can't decide.


lmao... thats y i posted this-it's the hardest decision to make in the world imo. For everyone voting think of it this way, if u could only have one for the rest of your life which would it be?


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 22, 2007)

Weed... I can always use my hand... lmmfao


----------



## FallenHero (Mar 22, 2007)

If i had the decision, weed - or sex, i would choose weed. for a reason.

i can still make the lizard spit myself. the weed i would not have.


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 22, 2007)

Ahhhhh hahahahaha nobody is voting for sex... lmmfao really id prolly just kill myself if I had to choose... Lay down on the railroad tracks and never get up again... sorry, use to be on prozac...been out for a trip... peace


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 22, 2007)

mr_issues said:


> Ahhhhh hahahahaha nobody is voting for sex... lmmfao really id prolly just kill myself if I had to choose... Lay down on the railroad tracks and never get up again... sorry, use to be on prozac...been out for a trip... peace


lmao...it might just be b/c i'm high and drunk but u guys are funny as fuck


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 22, 2007)

i'll go with suicide.


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 22, 2007)

yay someone agrees with me... lmao... mabie im not crazy after all... but my other personality is... No im not, you are!


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Mar 22, 2007)

*I am a female, and I say weed, there are always going to be dicks around, they will never run out, and the fact I can take stock in energizer battery company and wear the f*ck out of a vibrator.....but not to have to worry about buying weed and getting caught over a quarter bag. That would be awesome cause for me I can do it just to relieve tension, or for just pleasure....but I would have the market cornered on both subjects. You could say I would be one happy girl to have an endless supply of 'erb...........better than havin money I think.....ROTFLMAO   *
</IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 22, 2007)

Damn, do I have to choose... she seems pretty cool... hehe


----------



## FallenHero (Mar 22, 2007)

yep, when you can masturbate, not many will choose sex.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 22, 2007)

WOW! i thought ever1 would vote for sex, i'm interested in what other females would vote for tho? pokesmot which would u rather have best lay in your life everyday or endless supply of pot?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Mar 23, 2007)

No actually i think we read the question wrong, I need weed but i dont need sex, I love sex but do I really love weed as much now thats a different question


----------



## Chronic_Productionz (Mar 23, 2007)

Weed by far come one!!! I gotta fuckin right hand if I feel horny can't get high without weed tho man.. Think about it.

SMOKE THAT CHRONIC NIGGA!


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (Mar 23, 2007)

Seriously? We need sex to further the human race! Weed's good, sure, but sex is just fundamental to life. And how about disallowing self-sex too, that makes it more interesting...


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 23, 2007)

I already have 3 kids so I still go with weed... hehe


----------



## Chronic_Productionz (Mar 23, 2007)

Fuck that homie, World's already way too overly populated. Fuckin Chinese CHING CHING CHONGS can't even contain their own people and actually receive government benefits if they only have one or NO kids... Plus there's Test tube babys now. 

How bout this I'll further the population by smokin some weed while jerkin it and have test tube babies and you can go ahead and be weedless and have a wife/gf that nags you all motha fuckin day and then u start bitchin cause you have NOTHING to tune her out.


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 23, 2007)

lmmfao... welcome to my world... Im outta weed now and the dumb mother fuckers that I did my last bussiness call for put the wrong name on the check! Think I would get cought if I went back up there and strangled the life outta them??? So now im sittin here without weed waiting on a $722.00 check to come! Im sure it will be Monday before I get it! Fucking bastards! Sorry, had to vent a little bit... My wife ain't bitchin as of yet, but its still early in the day too... Imma cry if I don't get high soon...


----------



## Chronic_Productionz (Mar 23, 2007)

I fell ya man I've been out since saturday. haha. Suuucks but gives me something to look forward to haha. 

And it's cool to Vent you obviously have never seen my past posts when I first Joined in January. But I've been gone for about a month and a half lol


----------



## Chronic_Productionz (Mar 23, 2007)

I take that back just saw this

*Welcome, Chronic_Productionz.*
You last visited: 02-24-2007 at 06:01 AM 

haha


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 23, 2007)

Dude Im about to smoke some stems... haha thats how desprate I am for weed right now... Sad huh


----------



## FallenHero (Mar 23, 2007)

mr_issues said:


> Dude Im about to smoke some stems... haha thats how desprate I am for weed right now... Sad huh


i know you wont listen.. but take it from someone whos tried...

it doesnt work. and its very appauling.


----------



## Chronic_Productionz (Mar 23, 2007)

russ0r said:


> i know you wont listen.. but take it from someone whos tried...
> 
> it doesnt work. and its very appauling.




Iuno man I've done it before after weedless for a day or two and got a nice buzz didn't get high but I got a very relaxed but but I also smoke nothing but highs (except for that low shit last friday dude was like ima hook you up too cuz I need clients and you've been cool with us forever I looked at it after i got it n it wasn't near a dime and that bitch said he was gunna hook it up Riiiight)


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 23, 2007)

lmao... I was just joking... I don't even have stems to smoke right now... I can't go buy my lights today either cuz of the dumb fucks that can't figure out that my real name isn't Mr.Issues! Seriously... They put that on my check! Fucking retarded ass inbread mother fuckers! I don't recomend starting your own business in Arkansas! Take my advice...Don't move here, and if you were born here...STAY here!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 23, 2007)

mr_issues said:


> lmao... I was just joking... I don't even have stems to smoke right now... I can't go buy my lights today either cuz of the dumb fucks that can't figure out that my real name isn't Mr.Issues! Seriously... They put that on my check! Fucking retarded ass inbread mother fuckers! I don't recomend starting your own business in Arkansas! Take my advice...Don't move here, and if you were born here...STAY here!


 
i'm sorry, but that is funny.

chronic, good to see ya, and your kitty. now if we could just find dankciti.

masterbation is sex. self-sex, that's cheating. those who would prefer to fuck themselves need to reanswer. just my opinion.

   

iloveyou


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't think anyone here perfers to masterbate, but if it came to choosing to have weed ALL the time... I dunno... I could live without sex, but not weed.


----------



## abudsmoker (Mar 23, 2007)

ok look here without sex there will be no one left to enjoy weed. get your priorties in order you can clone yourself yet....


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 23, 2007)

LMAO... I already got three kids, defently don't need or want more... Therefore I choose weed over sex.


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 23, 2007)

SEX all the way!


----------



## cali-high (Mar 23, 2007)

sorry for the guys who choosed SEX i had to go with the GANJA to good to me

{


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Mar 23, 2007)

I still vote for _WEED,_ cause they make _dicks everyday_ and it is in human nature to actively reproduce, So there will _ALWAYS be horny dicks_ around just waiting for a lonely chick to come buy..... I would just have to REALLY protect my self..... but I have no problem with one night stands.....So still I vote for weed....I have many other reasons.....but I don't want to bore anyone......       I just hope they don't mine my beautiful red blood shot eyes....lol
</IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## Jordy Villain (Mar 23, 2007)

are you people fucking kidding me?!

sex. hands down. I love pot but seriously man 
VA
GI
NA

no contest.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 23, 2007)

you can only have sex so much a day. sure you can go 24/7 for awhile. but your gonna get bored. 

pot is there ALWAYS. can't have sex all day in public, at work, while shopping. doing these high for me is no problem.

i'm still voting suicide.


----------



## DoobsDay (Mar 23, 2007)

dont get me wrong i love to smoka me some weed, but i sure do love me some pussy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 23, 2007)

maybe i've just had sooooooooo much pussy....... j/k


suicide, suicide......


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 23, 2007)

I'd rather just get high as hell and fuck the hell outta some pussy!!! If it wasn't here (either one) Id just kill myself!!!


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm glad to see sex is catching up, i was just starting to wonder about u homos... oh wait i voted for weed too...nevermind then


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 23, 2007)

You people are all crazy.....
SEX all the way, c'mon!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 23, 2007)

what if you got really old and it didn't work anymore.

regret that descision?

"i wish i had some pot", old man moans when he's 82. "got a bottle full of viagra and a mini ear of corn on the cob. any takers?" who would say yes?


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Mar 23, 2007)

I WIN....see all these horney guys say they LOVE pussy so there ya go game set match I would be in 'erb heaven, and still have plenty of penis.....for the rest of my life...one of those is bound to marry me....lmao


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 23, 2007)

Blazin24/7 said:


> I WIN....see all these horney guys say they LOVE pussy so there ya go game set match I would be in 'erb heaven, and still have plenty of penis.....for the rest of my life...one of those is bound to marry me....lmao


 
you can't have BOTH. girl you are trippin'. you'd be all stoned and cute dude would waggle the wee wee and you would have to say NO because you chose weed. no self gratification either. one or the other. it's not your birthday. you can't have the cake and eat it too.


i'm jumping off the golden gate bridge.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 23, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> you can't have BOTH. girl you are trippin'. you'd be all stoned and cute dude would waggle the wee wee and you would have to say NO because you chose weed. no self gratification either. one or the other. it's not your birthday. you can't have the cake and eat it too.
> 
> 
> i'm jumping off the golden gate bridge.


yeah fdd's right it's one or the other for the rest or your life.


----------



## bigbudeddie (Mar 23, 2007)

mr_issues said:


> Weed... I can always use my hand... lmmfao


ahaha i was just about to say the same thing


----------



## fnord (Mar 23, 2007)

depends on who's offering which


----------



## IPokeSmot (Mar 23, 2007)

weed. sex doesnt help ADD. maybe for like, 5 minutes. (haha)


----------



## IPokeSmot (Mar 23, 2007)

and ya i gotta agree with BlazeN, batteries are a girls best friend. fuck a bunch of diamonds.


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Mar 23, 2007)

I am with Poke I can get the guy high then I could have him and my cake nobody said you, can have both if you are smart you can have anything you want.....ah f*ck it too much work.......I will go get some energizers......and my trusty electronic friend.....lol


----------



## Chronic_Productionz (Mar 23, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm sorry, but that is funny.
> 
> chronic, good to see ya, and your kitty. now if we could just find dankciti.
> 
> ...



So what Dankciti went MIA too? I have a legit excuse for my absence so I'm in the clear lol


----------



## Chronic_Productionz (Mar 24, 2007)

Iuno man I almost regret voting weed after seeing Ipokesmot's Avatar.


Blazin24/7 talks about horny penis?
I gotta horny penis. 24/7

MMMMMMMMMmmmmmkay

It has now become my duty to Combine weed and women!!!!

To make a NEW BREED OF HUMAN!

To Be able to Smoke that Weed and Pound that PUSSY ALL DAMN NIGHT...

But first  oh yeah that hit the spot.


----------



## Jordy Villain (Mar 24, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe i've just had sooooooooo much pussy.......


i know right.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2007)

alright i take weed. but my penis is so hot the chicks just come begging for more.

there i win. 

weed OR sex !!



one more time: suicide.


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 24, 2007)

Yup yup... I'd just smoke on the railroad tracks till I was so high I couldn't get up... hehe


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (Mar 24, 2007)

Chronic_Productionz said:


> Fuck that homie, World's already way too overly populated. Fuckin Chinese CHING CHING CHONGS can't even contain their own people and actually receive government benefits if they only have one or NO kids... Plus there's Test tube babys now.
> 
> How bout this I'll further the population by smokin some weed while jerkin it and have test tube babies and you can go ahead and be weedless and have a wife/gf that nags you all motha fuckin day and then u start bitchin cause you have NOTHING to tune her out.


Fuck me mate, did anyone else notice the gratuitous racism in that post?! I'm happy I can smoke weed, but my girlfriend would come before a teenth any day. The day I put a drug (yes the 'D' word) over someone I love is when i'm ready to fuck off to the Priory! So many people posting they couldn't live without weed, and they say it ain't addictive...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2007)

wait. who said love? i can love someone without having sex with them.


such an easy question. with 2 simple answers. funny how it spins off in so many directions.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Mar 25, 2007)

A hard one to vote on. So I'll rephrase the question myself.

Which one could I live without?

Fuck... thought I was being smart there and I'm still stumped. I actually sat here for a full minute trying to think about which one I could live without when the answer is neither.

I can't go very long without sex, I get frustrated easily. I also can't go very long without a spliff as... I get frustrated easily.

I'd love to vote but I really can't.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> A hard one to vote on. So I'll rephrase the question myself.
> 
> Which one could I live without?
> 
> ...


there's a few of us standing out here on the edge of this bridge. the view is spectacular. there's plenty of room. climb on up here.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Mar 25, 2007)

is love an addiction?!??!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Mar 25, 2007)

IPokeSmot said:


> is love an addiction?!??!


Only when it isn't reciprocated.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Mar 25, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Only when it isn't reciprocated.


Thought i needed to explain this better. If you are in love with someone when they don't love you back. Then you could say that you are addicted to loving this person, as it clearly isn't good for you. To my mind, if you love someone and they love you back this could never be termed an addiction.

When you say you are addicted to something this usually implies that you'd rather not be.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2007)

i think they call that stalking.


----------



## bluerasta (Mar 25, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> I was just wondering how highly people on here think of weed. I am voting for weed b/c i'm told ur sex drive runs out at some point but my love for weed never will.


i have the perfect solution, dress your woman up as a giant bud then bang her brains out. sorted,then you can love both, she might ask you to fuck off though,


----------



## IPokeSmot (Mar 25, 2007)

bluerasta said:


> i have the perfect solution, dress your woman up as a giant bud ,


 
that was ALMOST the creepiest thing i ever heard.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 25, 2007)

IPokeSmot said:


> that was ALMOST the creepiest thing i ever heard.


i know right...what would that be called plantiality. I'm not smoking any of this dude's weed.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Mar 25, 2007)

bwahaha. i would


----------



## bluerasta (Mar 25, 2007)

IPokeSmot said:


> that was ALMOST the creepiest thing i ever heard.


yeah my girl read what i wrote she is not amused,looks like another night on the sofa,i told her i`m only joking and i wouldn`t waste good bud. some people are so touchy. looks like i can have a nice quiet sunday.


----------



## Chronic_Productionz (Mar 25, 2007)

ILoveUMaryJane said:


> Fuck me mate, did anyone else notice the gratuitous racism in that post?!


Wasn't racist bud. If it was I would have said something like Chinese people are inbreds. and I didn't. I'm stating a fact that if you ere educated you would know which is that the Chinese population is over crowded and the Chinese government gives benefits to those who have one or no kids. Not quiet sure how that was racist BUT HEY! whatever you say buddy...


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (Mar 25, 2007)

Chronic_Productionz said:


> Wasn't racist bud. If it was I would have said something like Chinese people are inbreds. and I didn't. I'm stating a fact that if you ere educated you would know which is that the Chinese population is over crowded and the Chinese government gives benefits to those who have one or no kids. Not quiet sure how that was racist BUT HEY! whatever you say buddy...


It was more that you referred to the Chinese population as 'Fuckin Chinese CHING CHING CHONGS'! I do believe _that_ qualifies as racist. Forgive me if I misunderstood and you didn't mean it 'that way'.
And Chronic, careful what you bandy about - 'if you were educated' is quite a rude thing to say really, you might be quite surprised at my education history if you think i'm that ignorant. I'm aware of China's population troubles


----------



## ViRedd (Mar 25, 2007)

So ... as a professional salesperson, I never miss an opportunity to fill a need. I have plenty of weed on hand at all times. For the ladies who are out of weed ... Ahem, I can fill that need. 

I vote sex. 

Vi


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 25, 2007)

Yall live for bitches and blunts, we live for weed and money!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2007)

mr_issues said:


> Yall live for bitches and blunts, we live for weed and money!


 

wtf? what is that smiley doing? rofl


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 25, 2007)

I got all kinds of em... Here's one of my favorites...


----------



## Chronic_Productionz (Mar 25, 2007)

ILoveUMaryJane said:


> It was more that you referred to the Chinese population as 'Fuckin Chinese CHING CHING CHONGS'! I do believe _that_ qualifies as racist. Forgive me if I misunderstood and you didn't mean it 'that way'.
> And Chronic, careful what you bandy about - 'if you were educated' is quite a rude thing to say really, you might be quite surprised at my education history if you think i'm that ignorant. I'm aware of China's population troubles


I was in a hyper mood and besides I have SEVERAL SEEEEVERAL friends who happen to be Chinese and great friends at that. And as far as being rude I must have been gone too long for people to have forgotten that I am like that but in an extreme sarcastic way.

But anyways, in the fashion of being mature I apologize to those millions of people who I have offended by the "fuck Chinese Ching ching chong's"

On a side not the use of ' in quoting is only to be used when quoting inside a quote. That might sound a little confusing but I was taught that in CP English in highschool. 

But anyways who really cares about proper grammar when we're all stoned and no one really gives a flying fuck anyways  I'm just bored and felt like ranting hahaha

Smoke easy


----------



## mogie (Mar 25, 2007)

I still choose weed over sex. Thought about this for a long time. Yeap it's still weed.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 25, 2007)

it's ok to be a racist as long as ur equally racist to each race. I'm half-white and i still hate white ppl, most of them are pussies and they suck at dancing. But i hate every race equally, so therefore i'm not a racist


----------



## mogie (Mar 25, 2007)

Well if you hate everyone equally then I guess you belong to the ACLU. They seem to hate everything too.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 25, 2007)

mogie said:


> Well if you hate everyone equally then I guess you belong to the ACLU. They seem to hate everything too.


what's that? I don't really "hate" everybody, i just think every race has it problems but we're not allowed to talk about them. I just hate how we have to be so politically correct all the time.


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Mar 26, 2007)

I voted for Weed.

Weed doesent complaine....

If you choose sex, you also get nagging and bitchin the rest of your life, and if you could not have weed to deal with it it would suck.

Weed < pussy

Both is the perfect Match.


----------



## Chronic_Productionz (Mar 26, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> what's that? I don't really "hate" everybody, i just think every race has it problems but we're not allowed to talk about them. I just hate how we have to be so politically correct all the time.



exactly how I feel lol. I'm a very political person but when it comes to race it pisses me off haha. I actually wish I were black lol


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 26, 2007)

Me too b/c they can get away with talking racial shit


----------



## Jordy Villain (Mar 26, 2007)

someones angry^

black people do get away with saying some crazy shit sometimes but that's just because a black guy isn't scared of every white guy around him kicking his ass if he says some shit. reverse the roles and that's the case simply because black people get more mad on the receiving end. You may say hypocritical but I think it's more the fact of where each side is coming from; black people from being treated as sub human to gaining social standing and, unsteadily, rising on the social ladder. So the terms hit harder than to a white guy who pretty much knows matched up with any black guy he's higher up socially atleast initially, reading of covers if you will. sorry for the shpiel though im blazed and happen to be black.
peace plus


----------



## bwkmid (Mar 26, 2007)

Everyone remember what weed does to your lungs. Cancer, the coughing.
Sex, ahella lot of desieases(i kno that aint spelled righte but im high)

there both equal pleasure..
equal rish


if we ever had to choose...i think id ride with sex. because getting drunk gives you alot of the same feelings as weed !


----------



## bwkmid (Mar 26, 2007)

Jordy Villain said:


> someones angry^
> 
> black people do get away with saying some crazy shit sometimes but that's just because a black guy isn't scared of every white guy around him kicking his ass if he says some shit. reverse the roles and that's the case simply because black people get more mad on the receiving end. You may say hypocritical but I think it's more the fact of where each side is coming from; black people from being treated as sub human to gaining social standing and, unsteadily, rising on the social ladder. So the terms hit harder than to a white guy who pretty much knows matched up with any black guy he's higher up socially atleast initially, reading of covers if you will. sorry for the shpiel though im blazed and happen to be black.
> peace plus


I am black too and im high i agreeed with everything you said spoken from a true black man lol


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 26, 2007)

I just want to be like my hero Dave Chappelle and be able to talk shit about whoever i want and it be funny. But if a white person said the shit he does he would be ostracized (sp?)or beaten up, no one would be laughing. And white ppl would make a bigger deal out of it than black ppl, which always happens. White ppl crack me up man.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Mar 26, 2007)

Dave chappelle is hilarious


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 26, 2007)

i know, he's the funniest man alive, i wish he'd do his show again.


----------



## smkpt (Mar 26, 2007)

that would be great


----------



## k-town (Mar 27, 2007)

ME AND SOME WEED SITTING IN A TREE........... S-M-O-K-I-N-G
 FIRST COMES BLUNTS THEN COMES SHARING (for munchies) THEN A LADY 
WITH SOME BABY CARROTS!!!!

LOL I'M HIGH AS HELL!!!!


----------



## IPokeSmot (Mar 27, 2007)

baby carrots?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2007)

walking down the road wishing for a bike
thanking god for the herb i like
there goes garden 
took my pass
said i get all high
and act like an 
.........




weeeeee weeeeeeee wwoowoowowowoowwwwwwwweeeeeeeee


----------



## k-town (Mar 27, 2007)

Lol Don't Know Why I Sai Baby Carrots It Was The Only Thing That I Could Think Of (im High) That Rhymes With Marriage!! So There It Is


----------



## Jordy Villain (Mar 27, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> i know, he's the funniest man alive, i wish he'd do his show again.


he's definitely the funniest dude alive but his show was seriously gonna fall off if he went passed a 3rd season.


----------



## Chronic_Productionz (Mar 27, 2007)

bwkmid said:


> Everyone remember what weed does to your lungs. Cancer, the coughing.
> Sex, ahella lot of desieases(i kno that aint spelled righte but im high)
> 
> there both equal pleasure..
> ...



You obviously know nothing about weed. Weed was never proven to cause ANY harm to the body. in the early 1930's I believe 31 then government hired a scientist to put out reports that Marijuana depeleted brain cells and other various things. Now I'm not saying the smoke from weed couldn't cause your lungs harm but nothing medically has ever been TESTED then proven.

Just educating those who don't know


----------



## bwkmid (Mar 27, 2007)

when i said weed that is what i ment the smoke
and how is it obvious i know nothing about weed? I know all i need to know 

An i dont know about dave being so funny, i liked his show but theres other great comedians...Chris Tucker Katt Williams my top favorite.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 27, 2007)

bwkmid said:


> when i said weed that is what i ment the smoke
> and how is it obvious i know nothing about weed? I know all i need to know
> 
> An i dont know about dave being so funny, i liked his show but theres other great comedians...Chris Tucker Katt Williams my top favorite.


Fuck dude u don't know anything about weed and u have terrible taste in comedians. Both those dudes are annoying as fuck, not funny.


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (Mar 27, 2007)

Chronic_Productionz said:


> Just educating those who don't know


You're very generous with your knowledge Chronic. I know you said that it's never been proven, but seriously, weed has ten times as much tar as tobacco, I know it also misses out a lot of the added crap but inhaling it ain't good for you at all. And there is a massive trend appearing associating schizophrenia with adolescent marijuana usage. 
Don't get me wrong, I love the herb, but you can't go through life thinking it's some wonder drug that does no harm, let along 'educating' people that this is the case.

And iblazethatkush, each to his own man, everyone's got their own taste in comedy!


----------



## Poe_Theed (Mar 27, 2007)

Gotta agree with ILoveUMJ, you dont get anything good in this life without paying for it.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Mar 28, 2007)

ILoveUMaryJane said:


> You're very generous with your knowledge Chronic. I know you said that it's never been proven, but seriously, weed has ten times as much tar as tobacco, I know it also misses out a lot of the added crap but inhaling it ain't good for you at all. And there is a massive trend appearing associating schizophrenia with adolescent marijuana usage.
> Don't get me wrong, I love the herb, but you can't go through life thinking it's some wonder drug that does no harm, let along 'educating' people that this is the case.
> 
> And iblazethatkush, each to his own man, everyone's got their own taste in comedy!


That's where you are wrong. The buds and seeds have little to no tar. It's only the leaves that have a very high tar content. If smoked properly, cannabis will do you no harm at all. I also fully intend to go through the rest of my life thinking that cannabis IS a wonder drug, while educating people to this fact along the way.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 28, 2007)

vaporize it.


----------



## FallenHero (Mar 28, 2007)

bwkmid said:


> Everyone remember what weed does to your lungs. Cancer, the coughing.
> Sex, ahella lot of desieases(i kno that aint spelled righte but im high)
> 
> there both equal pleasure..
> ...


i might get -repped for this, but i usually get angry at people like this...........


do read some info - do some research, because you go spouting off from the mouth, you're no better than fucks in the 1930's that got cannabis illegal. marijuana has not been linked to cancer via smoking. 

Getting drunk same feeling as weed? and you'd do it before weed when it's a poison? get a clue fuckhead.

have a nice day asshole.

edit:

i did the research for you too. just read this:

https://www.rollitup.org/politics/8420-no-link-between-marijuana-lung.html

GET EDUCATED.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 28, 2007)

good morning russ0r. 
i see your point. time to erase the image of the pothead. you say "i smoke pot" and they put and big red stamp on your forehead. it's a wonder drug before it's an evil drug.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Mar 28, 2007)

go easy on our friend... he's naive and seeks education.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 28, 2007)

i can help. i have a lot of books. now if i would just reread them more often.....


----------



## skunkushybrid (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey fd', it's nearly 6pm wednesday afternoon here.


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (Mar 28, 2007)

Don't get me wrong fellas, I know cannabis can do some amazing things, and is a fantastic plant, all i'm saying is that it is not without a down side. All drugs (pharmaceutically made or not) have side effects


----------



## bwkmid (Mar 28, 2007)

Man get the fuck out of here with, trying to be and expert. On weed. You dont have to search marijuanna on google looking for "scientific proven" answers to the effects of marijuanna and the down side to it. You are smoking weed like i said before smoking it aint good for ya lungs as to having sex aint good with out a condom. Ion give a fuck bout what "russ0r" & "iblazethatkush" says i dont know. I dont have to know anything about weed to know smoking it isnt good for you.


edit: good for your health that is.


----------



## bwkmid (Mar 28, 2007)

And i dont care about having a "minus rep", this is the internet. I come on here to talk with other people who like weed and get answers to how to grow it. Dont give a fuck about someone behind there computer screen pushing a button because they dont like something i typed!  minus me all you want


----------



## jordanhfuller (Mar 28, 2007)

bwkmid said:


> Man get the fuck out of here with, trying to be and expert. On weed. You dont have to search marijuanna on google looking for "scientific proven" answers to the effects of marijuanna and the down side to it. You are smoking weed like i said before smoking it aint good for ya lungs as to having sex aint good with out a condom. Ion give a fuck bout what "russ0r" & "iblazethatkush" says i dont know. I dont have to know anything about weed to know smoking it isnt good for you.
> 
> 
> edit: good for your health that is.





bwkmid said:


> And i dont care about having a "minus rep", this is the internet. I come on here to talk with other people who like weed and get answers to how to grow it. Dont give a fuck about someone behind there computer screen pushing a button because they dont like something i typed!  minus me all you want


Claps to bwkmid - I agree with everything you said.


----------



## ismokelightgreen (Mar 28, 2007)

bwkmid said:


> Man get the fuck out of here with, trying to be and expert. On weed. You dont have to search marijuanna on google looking for "scientific proven" answers to the effects of marijuanna and the down side to it. You are smoking weed like i said before smoking it aint good for ya lungs as to having sex aint good with out a condom. Ion give a fuck bout what "russ0r" & "iblazethatkush" says i dont know. I dont have to know anything about weed to know smoking it isnt good for you.
> 
> 
> edit: good for your health that is.



if only everyone had that attitude about this website, and trying to be and expert on weed


----------



## Hydroflo (Mar 29, 2007)

This thread made me sick when i got to page 6 or something. I thought it was about sex and weed but i guess not. The person who said "white people are pussies and cant dance" has to be like 14. I dont think i have read or heard such ignorance in about 15 years but then again i havent been in highschool for a while. So all you little kids who seen the word sex and weed and got excited, turn off your computer and read a book. Although, chances are you will be busted selling drugs to YOUNGER kids than yourself and you will spen the next 4 years of your life in JUVY...


----------



## Purple_Ganja (Mar 29, 2007)

I personally think a great sex drive could be maintained until you were like 70 something if you kept your body maintained properly and especially if you exercised certain parts of your body... and with decent dieting


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2007)

bwkmid said:


> Man get the fuck out of here with, trying to be and expert. On weed. You dont have to search marijuanna on google looking for "scientific proven" answers to the effects of marijuanna and the down side to it. You are smoking weed like i said before smoking it aint good for ya lungs as to having sex aint good with out a condom. Ion give a fuck bout what "russ0r" & "iblazethatkush" says i dont know. I dont have to know anything about weed to know smoking it isnt good for you.
> 
> 
> edit: good for your health that is.


 
you can now add my name to that list.

i have sex daily if desired WITHOUT ANY PROTECTION. it's called my wife you fool. that is a fact !!!

you stated as a fact that sex without a condom "aint good", you my freind are wrong. if i were to have sex with a condom it would suck. and my wife and i are both VERY HEALTHY, thank you very much.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Mar 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> you can now add my name to that list.
> 
> i have sex daily if desired WITHOUT ANY PROTECTION. it's called my wife you fool. that is a fact !!!
> 
> you stated as a fact that sex without a condom "aint good", you my freind are wrong. if i were to have sex with a condom it would suck. and my wife and i are both VERY HEALTHY, thank you very much.


I second that. i have 3 kids, wouldn't have been possible if i wore a condom. Also, condoms are shit. Isn't it great having sex on tap.


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 29, 2007)

lol weed is still ahead... 
Yep, its nice having pussy on tap... expecially when you don't have to use a condom! My wife got her tubes tied after our third kid... Now she's a damn nympho... keeps me busy tho... hehe


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2007)

i got knots in my nuts.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Mar 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i got knots in my nuts.


No way. Not for me. Luckily my girl has the balls to get her tubes tied.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Mar 29, 2007)

I could never get my nuts done, I have had my quota of kids, i have two lovely little ones, and it was all worth it.

i love sex and i need weed


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> No way. Not for me. Luckily my girl has the balls to get her tubes tied.


cute pun.


she would have had to have gone under; surgey, scars, healing time. 
me; 2 little cuts that never scarred and a clip clip. i was wide awake. took about 15 mins. i walked out and drove myself home. went to work 2 days later.


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 29, 2007)

I almost had that done... Then she got prego again so they just tied her tubes then... Wouldn't trade my kids for the world, but damn glad im not having more... lol


----------



## skunkushybrid (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, no more. i've had 3 lads all a year apart. Kids are sooo energetic.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 29, 2007)

damn it's neck-to-neck now, i guess we'll just have to call it a tie.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 29, 2007)

Hydroflo said:


> This thread made me sick when i got to page 6 or something. I thought it was about sex and weed but i guess not. The person who said "white people are pussies and cant dance" has to be like 14. I dont think i have read or heard such ignorance in about 15 years but then again i havent been in highschool for a while. So all you little kids who seen the word sex and weed and got excited, turn off your computer and read a book. Although, chances are you will be busted selling drugs to YOUNGER kids than yourself and you will spen the next 4 years of your life in JUVY...[/quote/]
> I said that, but it was in context of a conversation, I was trying to point out that every race has its problems but we can't talk about them in today's society. Obviously i know most white ppl aren't pussies or can't dance, but there is a fairly high percentage of them compared to other races. So just chillllllll dude.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 29, 2007)

But yeah we do need to get back on topic tho.


----------



## bwkmid (Mar 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> you can now add my name to that list.
> 
> i have sex daily if desired WITHOUT ANY PROTECTION. it's called my wife you fool. that is a fact !!!
> 
> you stated as a fact that sex without a condom "aint good", you my freind are wrong. if i were to have sex with a condom it would suck. and my wife and i are both VERY HEALTHY, thank you very much.



I agree condom, takes a bit of the feeling out...

But i am a teen(17) who wouldnt dream of having sex with out a condom right now as i dont want to get my girlfriend pregnant anytime soon...

Pregnacy isnt onlything that comes with having sex with out a condom either..


but i guess if your married you dont have to worry about that. This was a good thread. To smoke weed you have to keep your selfup when you turn old age.

and to have sex you have to keep your selfup.


----------



## jordanhfuller (Mar 29, 2007)

same here, im 19 havent had sex with a condom dont plan to .....


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 29, 2007)

I hate condoms. I wish girls weren't so scandalous nowadays so i wouldn't have to wear one. It must have been nice for those of u that grew up in the 60's and 70's.


----------



## cali-high (Mar 29, 2007)

lol

every1 put out and didnt care who fuked em i will i lived in those days lol


----------



## skunkushybrid (Mar 29, 2007)

cali-high said:


> lol
> 
> every1 put out and didnt care who fuked em i will i lived in those days lol


Sounds like my younger days throughout the 90's.


----------



## hearmenow (Apr 11, 2007)

Sex sex sex. I would take sex over weed every single time. I've smoked some bad weed but have yet to have bad sex. I don't consider mastering my own domain sex.


----------



## videoman40 (Apr 11, 2007)

This is so silly................................
*SEX SEX and more SEX*
I cant believe the poll is even close.
Sex should be miles ahead.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 11, 2007)

videoman40 said:


> This is so silly................................
> *SEX SEX and more SEX*
> I cant believe the poll is even close.
> Sex should be miles ahead.


I haven't voted videoman, because I've always liked to have my cake and eat it. Sex can't last all day every day. Weed can.

Thing is, if I had my balls cut off I'd need weed to see me through. If I had no weed I'd probably just die ergo no sex anyway.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 11, 2007)

But i love my daily dose of sex too. At least, it's usually daily. i'm a bit moody the next morning if i don't get my fix.


----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Apr 11, 2007)

Sex! I love me some hot, nekkid, women more than a sticky, juicy, oh-so-tasty sack. I guess it is kinda close though.


----------



## SmokinPurp (Apr 11, 2007)

This is really tough question... how bout both at the same time? Is that an option?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 12, 2007)

SmokinPurp said:


> This is really tough question... how bout both at the same time? Is that an option?


It's not an option here, but it certainly is out here in the real world.

How about banging and smoking at the same time? I've tried it, and the spliff just gets thrown to the side once a rythym sets in.

How about smoking and trying to watch a film while getting a blow job?


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (Apr 12, 2007)

i would take sex over weed but sex while high on weed would be even better


----------



## hearmenow (Apr 12, 2007)

I still remember the first time I had sex while high. It was like my orgasm was in slow motion. Felt like it lasted 5 mins (I know that was just my stoned perception). Was the most fucking unbelievable thing. The Mrs and I will regularly make love high. Not always but regularly.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 12, 2007)

One day, I'm going to have sex while sober...


----------



## bwkmid (Apr 12, 2007)

when i have sex high i go faster.... cause weed gives u a different feeling down there. i can go for hours if i dont smoke ive learned


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 12, 2007)

bwkmid said:


> when i have sex high i go faster.... cause weed gives u a different feeling down there. i can go for hours if i dont smoke ive learned


Shame you're a pot head then. It's no good you telling the birds that _normally_ you can go for hours...


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (Apr 13, 2007)

yeah dude sex while high on weed is da shit. u gotta try it at least once


----------



## SmokinPurp (Apr 15, 2007)

.... I love sex either way.... and weed with or without sex. If you put the two together it's almost angelic


----------



## HighPhi (Apr 20, 2007)

Nothing beats having sex with someone special to you. Cant top that kind of high.

seems alot of ppl would go weed over sex which lead me to ask the question why arnt you people having good sex? 
KARMA SUTRA best high you can get. but you cant just have sex in public everywhere so weed is a close second.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Apr 20, 2007)

bwkmid said:


> when i have sex high i go faster.... cause weed gives u a different feeling down there. i can go for hours if i dont smoke ive learned


damn, thats rough. weeds always helped me out, i can feel my body more so i can pace myself easier.


----------



## Chronic_Productionz (Apr 21, 2007)

ILoveUMaryJane said:


> You're very generous with your knowledge Chronic. I know you said that it's never been proven, but seriously, weed has ten times as much tar as tobacco, I know it also misses out a lot of the added crap but inhaling it ain't good for you at all. And there is a massive trend appearing associating schizophrenia with adolescent marijuana usage.
> Don't get me wrong, I love the herb, but you can't go through life thinking it's some wonder drug that does no harm, let along 'educating' people that this is the case.


Now I'm not sayin it's not completely harmless I'm saying it doesn't deplete brain cells and the reason I made that comment is because I think the government is very stupid for doing that just because they couldn't tax weed... So what do they do? release false reports to ban it.


----------



## Chronic_Productionz (Apr 21, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> damn, thats rough. weeds always helped me out, i can feel my body more so i can pace myself easier.


It actually takes me a little longer but I have a bigger Org lol.haha


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 21, 2007)

Chronic_Productionz said:


> It actually takes me a little longer but I have a bigger Org lol.haha


You two know each other then. Fairly intimately it seems...


----------



## FeNiX (Apr 24, 2007)

mc.eddy.supreme said:


> yeah dude sex while high on weed is da shit. u gotta try it at least once




sorry im not into "dude sex". im not knocking it though, whatever helps you sleep at night guy. 



i would deffinetly pick sex....<this guy too apparently


----------



## HighPhi (Apr 24, 2007)

FeNiX said:


> sorry im not into "dude sex". im not knocking it though, whatever helps you sleep at night guy.


hahahahahaha thats hallarious


----------



## closet.cult (May 3, 2007)

i've been stairing at the poll buttons since it was posted....still can't decide...


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (May 4, 2007)

FeNiX said:


> sorry im not into "dude ". im not knocking it though, whatever helps you sleep at night guy.
> 
> 
> 
> i would deffinetly pick ....<this guy too apparently


R u serious i wasnt saying gay i was saying yeah dude, is good while high


----------



## cali-high (May 4, 2007)

lol

thats great

haha mc


----------



## CBTSCSDSPI (Jun 29, 2007)

I choose weed. Sex is overrated.


----------



## ozstone (Jun 30, 2007)

CBTSCSDSPI said:


> I choose weed. Sex is overrated.


WTF? OVERATED.

not gettin any hey?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2007)

i'm glad to see this thread alive again.


i still won't choose.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 30, 2007)

Neither will I.


----------



## HighPhi (Jun 30, 2007)

cant decide wont decide.


----------



## grower_elim (Jun 30, 2007)

sex all the way, mmmmmmmm id like me some warm pussy right now.


----------



## mogie (Jun 30, 2007)

If you have good weed you can get all the sex you want. Like flies to honey.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jun 30, 2007)

I am thinking chicks my area can get weed.
They want money down here.


----------



## budman226 (Jun 30, 2007)

man i'll tell ya thats a tuff one but id have to go with sex on this one, i love my ganja but to me sex is like crack!! oh yeah and for the guy that said that white people were pussies, man have you ever seen matt hughes fight? lol but seriously he's a badass


----------



## grower_elim (Jun 30, 2007)

budman226 said:


> man i'll tell ya thats a tuff one but id have to go with sex on this one, i love my ganja but to me sex is like crack!!


AAAYYYYYYYYYY MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mogie (Jul 1, 2007)

Here is the difference. I am a women so I have a different outlook on this. If a women has weed she can get a man to do pretty much whatever she wants him to do. 

And if I grow tired of that one there are plenty more. They are everywhere.

They see some smoke and they are like little puppies. Follow you anywhere so young and trusting. Fools.

That is why I said if you had weed you had all the sex you wanted.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 1, 2007)

mogie said:


> Here is the difference. I am a women so I have a different outlook on this. If a women has weed she can get a man to do pretty much whatever she wants him to do.
> 
> And if I grow tired of that one there are plenty more. They are everywhere.
> 
> ...



sounds like women and money.


----------



## TYPE-X (Jul 1, 2007)

That is a decision i am not ready to make, just thinking about it freaks me out. 3 things make up my life, weed, sex, and money. since i barely have any money i have to rely on the other two. and im rollin right now


----------



## mogie (Jul 1, 2007)

So don't made a decision. Change things on a regular basis. But plan ahead what you have today might be gone tomarrow. Could you survive if it was?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 1, 2007)

budman226 said:


> oh yeah and for the guy that said that white people were pussies, man have you ever seen matt hughes fight?


Who's the motherfucker that said this?


----------



## mogie (Jul 1, 2007)

Not me I don't even know who Matt Hughes is. Who is he?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 1, 2007)

ILoveUMaryJane said:


> You're very generous with your knowledge Chronic. I know you said that it's never been proven, but seriously, weed has ten times as much tar as tobacco, I know it also misses out a lot of the added crap but inhaling it ain't good for you at all. And there is a massive trend appearing associating schizophrenia with adolescent marijuana usage.
> Don't get me wrong, I love the herb, but you can't go through life thinking it's some wonder drug that does no harm, let along 'educating' people that this is the case.
> 
> And iblazethatkush, each to his own man, everyone's got their own taste in comedy!


NO NO NO NO NO NO NO! After I posted, I cannot believe this post came up afterwards. It's only the fucking leaf with a higher tar content than tobacco. The bud and seeds have little to NO tar content. Learn it.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 1, 2007)

mogie said:


> Not me I don't even know who Matt Hughes is. Who is he?


 
Matt Hughes is an ex world champion in UFC. Great wrestling and ground and pound skill.


----------



## budman226 (Jul 1, 2007)

> have you ever seen matt hughes fight?





> Who's the motherfucker that said this?


im the motherfucker who said this!


----------



## KING_BONG (Jul 2, 2007)

weed followed by sex its like a fuckin steam train


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jul 3, 2007)

how about...sex that follows weed, thats followed with more weed and more sex? 


seriously though.....
i love my hand.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 3, 2007)

IPokeSmot said:


> how about...sex that follows weed, thats followed with more weed and more sex?
> 
> 
> seriously though.....
> i love my hand.


Hands are boring. Sex must be shared.

Welcome back.


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 3, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> NO NO NO NO NO NO NO! After I posted, I cannot believe this post came up afterwards. It's only the fucking leaf with a higher tar content than tobacco. The bud and seeds have little to NO tar content. Learn it.


thank you for saying this.


sex or weed................... 

.....still can't decide.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 3, 2007)

budman226 said:


> im the motherfucker who said this!


Refresh my memory. Is this aimed at me in some way?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 3, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> thank you for saying this.


No prob's, and I'll say it as many times as I need to.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jul 19, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Hands are boring. Sex must be shared.
> 
> Welcome back.


 
Thank you 


I like sharing cookies,recipes, maybe clothes if you're my best girlfriend, but i do the sexing alone lately lol. hands and toys dont ask where i'm going, or complain about my skirt, or lack thereof  and i don't have to pick up Hands clothes the next day. yay for Hand!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 19, 2007)

You must be single.


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Jul 19, 2007)

I have to say sex but that decision was one of the hardest in my entire life and I for one am glad this is hypothetical because knowing myself I would regret my choice after a while...My green does not complain or want to cuddle it wants do do all the same things I want to do....damn I wish i could un-vote and then re-vote now.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 19, 2007)

ThatPirateGuy said:


> I have to say sex but that decision was one of the hardest in my entire life and I for one am glad this is hypothetical because knowing myself I would regret my choice after a while...My green does not complain or want to cuddle it wants do do all the same things I want to do....damn I wish i could un-vote and then re-vote now.


This is why i still haven't voted. I just can't.


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jul 19, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> A hard one to vote on. So I'll rephrase the question myself.
> 
> Which one could I live without?
> 
> ...





fdd2blk said:


> there's a few of us standing out here on the edge of this bridge. the view is spectacular. there's plenty of room. climb on up here.


fdd past that spliff!


----------



## Pizip (Jul 19, 2007)

When I'm stoned I crave sex or food.
so far its been sex,and i've been getting it
from the same person at least 5 times. I think
I want to marry him. lol But then we wont argue as much.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 19, 2007)

Pizip said:


> When I'm stoned I crave sex or food.
> so far its been sex,and i've been getting it
> from the same person at least 5 times. I think
> I want to marry him. lol But then we wont argue as much.


Are you unsure about the amount of people or the amount of times you've had sex?


----------



## Pizip (Jul 19, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Are you unsure about the amount of people or the amount of times you've had sex?


I think so...


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 19, 2007)

well all i can say is like everyone else how to awnser this question...well with sex well i'm married so its with the same person again an again an again....but with weed o man its'a new batch every couple weeks the newness of it all....plus no balh blah blah from the weed...she only listins while i talk...well what about this...smokin an fucking at the same time,its one my favorite things to do...yes i go with that option c...


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 26, 2007)

if it was sex with my girlfriend.... id pick weed.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 26, 2007)

i had to give up weed for a while and it sucks. i have been with the same woman for 6 years lol. i would give up sex if i could jerk off and have weed. my hand doesnt have in-laws and spend my money lol.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Oct 26, 2007)

*If you love weed more than sex....You need to upgrade your p***y.*


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 26, 2007)

hell yeah i need to upgrade. but ur right.. my hand doesnt bitch at me for no reason.


----------



## Kant (Oct 30, 2007)

as sad as it may sound...this was actually an easy answer for me.


----------



## GrizzSpitter (Oct 31, 2007)

I dunno, weed's fun, but it's not really addictive. Administering the hot beef injection on the other hand...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 31, 2007)

Of course weed is better then sex...and ummm hot beef injection guess we know who is an 80s kid lol


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 1, 2007)

GrizzSpitter said:


> I dunno, weed's fun, but it's not really addictive.


Anything you enjoy doing can become addictive... gambling, sex, exercise, even smoking the whacky baccy.

Addiction is, with non physical dependency, a psychological disorder... to which I am a heavy sufferer. I smoke constantly, have done for 8 years. All day, every day. I had a 3 month break once, and you know how they say that if you lay off it for a while you get mega-stoned when you next smoke? Bullshit. I smoked, and smoked and smoked, it was like I'd never been away and the previous 3 months had never happened.

I still get stoned, but it's like I can ignore it if I want to... in other words, it doesn't get in the way of me doing the things I need to do. Whenever I have friends around they visit the bathroom a lot, its not because they have weak bladders, it's because they need to go wash their face to try and pull themselves together. The only thing that stops me smoking is my natural 6-8 hours sleep a night.

Although soon (after this weekend), i'm going to be having a break from the smoking... around a month.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 5, 2007)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *If you love weed more than sex....You need to upgrade your p***y.*


lololololol. yeah im surprised no one has said sex really.


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 5, 2007)

im jealous of you mrs. pirate.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 5, 2007)

InvaderMark said:


> im jealous of you mrs. pirate.


hmmmm? jealous?

I only assume this comment is directed @ me. due to my YAR.


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 5, 2007)

hell yes it is!!! you should feel..... honored..?


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 5, 2007)

InvaderMark said:


> hell yes it is!!! you should feel..... honored..?


Oh, and I do. quite.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 5, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> hmmmm? jealous?
> 
> I only assume this comment is directed @ me. due to my YAR.


Forgive my ignorance... but what does YAR stand for?


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 5, 2007)

its a pirate word. i dont think it means anything.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 5, 2007)

InvaderMark said:


> its a pirate word. i dont think it means anything.


Ah, I get it now. I thought it was an acronym.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 5, 2007)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *If you love weed more than sex....You need to upgrade your p***y.*


 maybe if you love p**sy more you need to upgrade your weed.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 5, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> maybe if you love p**sy more you need to upgrade your weed.


uh oh, that might call for a "touche"


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 5, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> uh oh, that might call for a "touche"


word. haha.. i love saying that!!


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Nov 5, 2007)

how do oyu even...how do you even compare these two? one is entirely mental and material, the other completely physical and spiritual.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Nov 5, 2007)

...~I'd like to point out, that totally made perfect sense when i said it, and now i can definitly see how it looks like it said the same thing. but...they're different...ya know?


----------



## Kant (Nov 5, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> maybe if you love p**sy more you need to upgrade your weed.


but then on the other hand if you love your weed more you need to upgrade your p***sy


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 5, 2007)

Kant said:


> but then on the other hand if you love your weed more you need to upgrade your p***sy


then again, if you love your p***y more, maybe you sure upgrade your weed!  a never ending battle has just begun.


----------



## countryboy (Nov 5, 2007)

weed or sex? how bout gettin a sloppy blowjob while your smokin a joint  thats my answer! lol


----------



## natmoon (Nov 6, 2007)

You can always have a wank,you can never smoke your fingers


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 6, 2007)

i never did vote. never will.


----------



## Girlgonegreen (Nov 6, 2007)

I would choose weed because women/men come and go, but weed will always be there for you


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Nov 6, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i never did vote. never will.


lol. you're counting-out self sex, and allowing love, right?

let me say this to you. and while i'm not trying to convince or down-talk anyone or anything, personally i'd go with sex because no matter how you look at it, weed is a substance. a natural one, yes, but a substance nonetheless. if you _just_ had weed in your life (no anything that you do for fun/entertainment), would you still be happy? And if you didn't have weed, but had all those things you do for fun/entertainment (even if you do them while high, you could still do them just sober), would you still enjoy yourself and live contendedly?

Just a few things to think about...


----------



## Lacy (Nov 6, 2007)

*Well duh ....WEED!!!!*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 6, 2007)

I say weed over sex anyday. (cause I like to make love, lol.)


----------



## Lacy (Nov 6, 2007)

*.................*


Kant said:


> but then on the other hand if you love your weed more you need to upgrade your p***sy


----------



## Lacy (Nov 6, 2007)

*LMAO!!!! yeah!!! *


Chiceh said:


> I say weed over sex anyday. (cause I like to make love, lol.)


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Nov 6, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> I say weed over sex anyday. (cause I like to make love, lol.)


 
Score one for the Chiceh. Never thought of it like that, but now that you mention it...i totally agree


----------



## Ratty696 (Nov 6, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i never did vote. never will.


I think Im with you on this one I cant make that vote. The 2 things I love most I dont wanna go without either. Im greedy I need both.


----------



## Kant (Nov 6, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *.................*


it was a joke lacy, please don't think ill of me


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 6, 2007)

well i voted weed but i dont even smoke right now haha. but i still make love. i do miss my girl mary jane though.


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 6, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> I say weed over sex anyday. (cause I like to make love, lol.)


am i the only person who doesn't get this...

oh wait.

i get it. make love as opposed to have sex.

duh.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 6, 2007)

damn glad you came up with an answer because i was stumped.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Nov 7, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> am i the only person who doesn't get this...
> 
> oh wait.
> 
> ...


lol.


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 7, 2007)

hahaha.. silly pirate lady


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 8, 2007)

Ratty696 said:


> I think Im with you on this one I cant make that vote. The 2 things I love most I dont wanna go without either. Im greedy I need both.


Yeah, i'm with you on this too. No vote from me... it's gotta be both. The polls are close though.

What's making love mean? It's just a nicer way of saying sex... is it different for women then? Do they have sex, and make love?


----------



## DND (Nov 8, 2007)

The question is what do you love more, not if you had to choose one or the other. Easy answer for me...wet, clean, disease free...VAGINA! Hahaha, I have stipulations, but I voted SEX!


----------



## Amys3977 (Nov 8, 2007)

I picked sex...praying that its guuuuud sex...lol


----------



## WALLABYLOVER (Nov 8, 2007)

yeah, i love weed more easily. i could go without sex and just use my hand for a month but not go without a bong for a month.

This is any easy question.!!!

has ne1 pulled a bong while having sex? that wod be cool and solve all problems!!!


----------



## Jesushasdreads (Nov 8, 2007)

i guess it depends on the situation.....i don't have any kids, and don't want them now....but eventually.... i got weed and always will...so at this point i'd rather have sex than pot....plus im a college student....i shouldn't be expected to live without pot or sex


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 8, 2007)

DND said:


> The question is what do you love more, not if you had to choose one or the other.


Which is the same as CHOOSING which you prefer. Again, I cannot answer.


----------



## Jesushasdreads (Nov 9, 2007)

right on.... complete misunderstanding....in that case i love weed more because i can remember the last day i didn't get laid; i couldn't tell you the last day i didn't burn down...but if i had to choose id go with sex


----------



## wax1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Weed unless girlfriend gave up her thing on anal. Then I would go for the sex. Until then though gotta be douja!


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Nov 9, 2007)

Sex is so much better! I can live without smoke but sex is another story...


----------



## surfpunk (Nov 9, 2007)

Is that really you in your avatar kitty?


----------



## Dankfish (Nov 10, 2007)

i chose sex
but luckily we dont have to choose D


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't know about this one. I think that as the question is which do you love more - I can't say - haven't had really good sex in too long to remember - have had good bud within the last year - but which do I love more - absence makes the heart grow fonder - would lead to sex...and the reality is I would really like to be able to enjoy sex again soon time (and could that be soon?)....I know I will always enjoy bud....suppose I never really answered the question, now though did I? 

EDIT - ok ok...so I picked sex.


----------



## skyboi (Nov 10, 2007)

sex while smoked a fat blunttttt oh yeah i win  guyscheck this out

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?n=9629


----------



## drumbum3218 (Nov 10, 2007)

Sex or weed?.....I'd have to pick sex, but only just after I've smoke a little bit of good weed. haha that is the shiz


----------



## Dreadnight (Nov 11, 2007)

I can always get good bud and altough sex is readily available, I'd have to say sex. You can put a price on really dank weed but not on really great sex. Sure you get a prostitute but it's not the same.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 11, 2007)

I need to smoke all day long... so I have weed all the time, I also have sex on tap. How can i choose when I don't really know what it's like to be without one of them?


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 11, 2007)

smokin weed since i was 14, havin sex since 16, i enjoy masturbating even though i get sex wheneva i want so im gomma say jk off and smoke a bub....definatly weed, been smokin it evry day for 15 yrs cant live without it


----------



## josh b (Jul 31, 2008)

erm shagging a 420 girl and smoking a joint thats nice lloll k


----------



## KushKing949 (Jul 31, 2008)

i would rather smoke weed anyday then fuck a bitch i dunno i already had alot of sex and dont go out looking for it.......it comes to me. but i couldnt live without maryjane for a day.... kush over pussy all day evveryday


----------



## meathook666 (Jul 31, 2008)

just viewed the poll result and feel for mary jane


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

Weed.I have a vibrator.


----------



## loveformetal1 (Jul 31, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> I was just wondering how highly people on here think of weed. I am voting for weed b/c i'm told ur sex drive runs out at some point but my love for weed never will.


 
Your statement is very naive, and rather sad.


----------



## desertrat (Jul 31, 2008)

weed,sex,weed,sex - see, i only chose one at a time


----------



## Pookiedough (Aug 1, 2008)

1 more for weed...gooo weed!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 1, 2008)

When im just screwing im smokin, and when im not smokin im screwin. Thats just how the world goes.


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 1, 2008)

i would choose weed. i've been without sex for 22 years so far. and im good. i havent smoked in almost 24 hours. not so good. hahaha


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 13, 2008)

WEEweed WEED weed WEEd 
WEED weed WEED weed WEEd 
WEED weed WEED weed WEEd 
WEED weed WEED weed WEEd 
WEEweed WEED weed WEEd 
WEEweed WEED weed WEEd 
WEED weed WEED weed WEEd 
WEED weed WEED weed WEEd 
WEED weed WEED weed WEEd 
D 
WEED weed WEED weed WEEd 

WEED weed WEED weed WEEd 
WEED weed WEED weed WEEd 
D 
WEEweed WEED weed WEEd 
WEED weed WEED weed WEEd 
WEED weed WEED weed WEEd 
WEED weed WEED weed WEEd 
D 
WEEweed WEED weed WEEd 
WEED weed WEED weed WEEd 
WEED weed WEED weed WEEd 
WEED weed WEED weed WEEd 
D 
WEEweed WEED weed WEEd 
WEED weed WEED weed WEEd 
WEED weed WEED weed WEEd 
WEED weed WEED weed WEEd 
D 
D


----------



## chuckbane (Oct 13, 2008)

i prefer to have my cake *AND *eat it too..

I vote for both!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 13, 2008)

Since I can't have both, I'll take the weed.


----------



## Dfunk (Oct 14, 2008)

I chose the herb no question because you can always burn. If someone's in a bad mood you're not getting any sex most likely. Mary Jane loves me unconditionally & until I find a woman that does that for me...the answer is obvious.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 14, 2008)

this toll is 100 percent bullshit! Theres nothing better than sex! inless your all stinky nerdy fatt asses who only knows what sex is vicariously!


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 14, 2008)

exept meth of course. lol.


----------



## Dfunk (Oct 14, 2008)

There is nothing better than sex in YOUR opinion.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 14, 2008)

wow, WOW. Eye opening thread i guess. Damn. you voted for weed?


----------



## Dfunk (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes I did. I would get high like 12 hours a day every day if that was reasonable.


----------



## Dfunk (Oct 14, 2008)

I do enjoy sex as well just not as much - I know,I know I'm weird like that.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 14, 2008)

damn alright, weed is amazing, cant be denied. cant imagine life without it. This poll is a mind fuck.


----------



## tusseltussel (Oct 14, 2008)

i seem to see a lot more posts for weed but the poll does not reflect this is it maybe because everyone is to stoned to remember to click on the poll


----------



## crazycrab (Oct 14, 2008)

Sex for me!!! But my wife is hot


----------



## tusseltussel (Oct 14, 2008)

crazycrab said:


> Sex for me!!! But my wife is hot


mine too but i can be happy rubbin one out burnin a doobie


----------



## DopeToke (Oct 14, 2008)

Ive just read this whole thread and theres some very funny comments also enjoyed the racial twist in the middle. Ive voted for weed, couldnt make my mind up until the end when everyone started backing sex. I figure im stuck with the same fanny for the rest of my life but i still get a varity with weed


----------



## iblazethatkush (Oct 14, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> wow, WOW. Eye opening thread i guess. Damn. you voted for weed?


I change my vote. I like weed less then I did back then and like sex more


----------



## Skordakis (Oct 14, 2008)

some of you guys are tellin me, if u had the choice to fuck the hottest women in the world, or smoke weed and not be able to fuck her. ud choose to smoke weed. i dont no about some of you but i love gettin my dick wet, and theres nothin like fine pussy.cheers


----------



## Dfunk (Oct 15, 2008)

That is not at all what the question asked. It asked if you would chose herb over sex or vice-versa. Nothing about herb versus the opportunity to be with the hottest woman in the world.


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

I voted for sex but lately I have nicer orgasms while high!


----------



## Brazko (Mar 20, 2009)

Um, are you serious , SEX

Weed only becomes more important when I know it's coming Before or After the Sex


----------



## strangerdude562 (Mar 20, 2009)

i like smoking weed before sex, i last longer and it feels amazing.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i did not realize there was a difference.
> 
> i can't make this decision.
> 
> ...


This is a really fucked up question! I'm with fdd, I choose BOTH!

[youtube]OA6EHCrgZC0[/youtube]


----------



## avgdude7 (Mar 20, 2009)

If I didn't have sex I'd need heroin to stay fukd up so I could forget about the chronic depression that would ensue in a life of celibacy.


----------



## pitchforksandtorches (Mar 21, 2009)

easy, The Right-Honourable Member for Cockingshire always comes first rofl 
i'd rather have a life without weed than without sex, i mean, wtf, people?? has it really been _that_ long???


----------



## Kant (Mar 21, 2009)

I think the easiest way to answer this question is, go cold turkey on both weed and sex and which ever you go crazy over first is probably your answer.


----------



## LandofZion (Mar 21, 2009)

I am getting older. Weed wins. read the whole post.


----------



## sb101 (Mar 21, 2009)

sex for sure


----------



## Brazko (Mar 22, 2009)

Kant said:


> I think the easiest way to answer this question is, go cold turkey on both weed and sex and which ever you go crazy over first is probably your answer.


 
Cold turkey........... I know I've never had the conversation of Man...I've just been [email protected]*king to much I need to slow down for a week or month maybe. 

Now I have had that convo with regards to myself feeling as if I was smoking to much pot and could go without for a while.......

I wonder has anybody ever had that problem, Too Much Sex, unfortunately I haven't reached that brink yet......any willing Participants wanting to find out if they ever become overwhelmed by 2 much Sex 




















jus J/k










































maybe


----------



## cannaman2.5 (Mar 22, 2009)

i like weed more ass weed makes money and sex costs money


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Mar 22, 2009)

Definitly rather have sex than weed. weed is just materialistic man.

lol, not to sound overly like a hippie, but sex is just something unreal. pot is...well, pot.


----------



## surfbolinas2008 (Mar 22, 2009)

Women come and women go.
Mary Jane is always there for me.


----------



## Grubs (Apr 29, 2009)

With my looks, I have more experience going without sex than going without weed. I try to be okay with that. So I vote weed.


----------



## marijaneindeed (Apr 29, 2009)

BOTH OF THEM CAUSE GREAT EUPHORIA!!!! i cant choose, i like both.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 30, 2009)

surfbolinas2008 said:


> Women come and women go.
> Mary Jane is always there for me.


ditto bro......


----------



## DeweY (Apr 30, 2009)

Where There's No sex There's Weed


----------



## PurpleKoolaid (May 2, 2009)

_I would go without sex. Weed is my bestest friend. _


----------



## GodFather (May 6, 2009)

Sex doesn't make weed better, weed makes sex better


Therefore weed is better


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 6, 2009)

Sex, no question about it. I don't HAVE to have weed. I LIKE it and I like it a lot. BUt sex? When you get that perfect partner? Now that is something you cannot buy. It's pure magic.

Question for the guys: Does weed make you horny or hornier? Seems so to me. Me? I like sex straight, sober. Then afterwards? yeah, let's get toasted.

Sex is the greatest. But not CHEAP sex. Then again, cheap weed also sucks and is not worth the time or effort.


----------



## Grubs (May 6, 2009)

It's a lot like the munchies. You know how you get hungry and food just tastes-feels better when you have the munchies. It's the same thing, but with sex.


----------



## Big Joop (May 6, 2009)

I would most definitely go without sex rather than weed. Weed has never let me down, never had to make up an excuse as to why it couldn't be with me that evening, and costs less in the short and long run than any sexual partner.

Also, note that I haven't been laid in over two years now, so my views may be a little skewed. However, unlike week, lack of sex is something that can be fixed with my hand/s.


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 6, 2009)

That's just sad. Really.


----------



## NewGrowth (May 7, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> That's just sad. Really.


  It's true as much as I love weed man, can't deny women are a lot of fun

Of course I can say weed when I'm not getting any


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 7, 2009)

How come we can't have both? 

That's it. This thread is settled, then. Look at the poll numbers. Sex wins, but only by a margin. 

That means . . . some people here are not going to "confess" that sex wins for them; and this being the board that it is, that's not a surprise, now, is it? 

I say: Hold out for both. And I'll take a good bottle of chardonnay too. I like threesomes


----------



## mastakoosh (May 8, 2009)

im married so sex is overrated lol.


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 8, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> im married so sex is overrated lol.


That's terrible! Figure out how to make it better, silly! 

Where've ya been? Love your new avatar. Is that Dustin Hoffman? 

Overrated! Oh, come on!


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 8, 2009)

weed ios better then sex not that sex isnt fun especially with a few ladies at once but weed...she's my girl has been with me since I was a little boy and she aint goin now where... you know what would be real good..???,,,, having sex with weed...wait no nevermind bad idea nut nugz is a bad idea....what? My name is Filthy Fletch


----------



## gvega187 (May 9, 2009)

rahahahahahaha


----------



## DrBrutus (May 9, 2009)

Pussy comes in 2 flavors... good or bad... I've had plenty of both. lol I still havent tried all the weed flavors and I've had hundreds...


----------



## MS.KONDUCT (May 10, 2009)

Sorry guys, I love chillin with Mary J but she can't replace that connection with another human being. There are different levels of sex: 1.) sex- regular buddy you see everyday; routine positions 2.) fuckin- beatin it up and sweatin'; need a fat ass blunt after 3.) love making- mental, physical and emotional connection. And for me I can say without hesitation I can gladly live without weed but I need my man's lovin. Nothing is better than that.


----------



## strangerdude562 (May 10, 2009)

i enjoy weed and sex at the same time, but if i had to choose it would be weed.


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 11, 2009)

Can get some good sex anywhere but a grade A dank bud all dripping with crystals and looking so sexy in her sugar clothes. Her sweet perfume filling the air, The soft delicious tatse on your liops. The entire body chill you get as you become one. The orgasmic feeling as she takes your mind, body and soul to a level only Mary J can. And she don't yell at you for leaving the lid up.weed wins


----------



## mastakoosh (May 12, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> That's terrible! Figure out how to make it better, silly!
> 
> Where've ya been? Love your new avatar. Is that Dustin Hoffman?
> 
> Overrated! Oh, come on!


 i keed i keed....but my wife isnt impressed with my theory that men are predispositioned to seek out multiple mates as part of our need to breed and spread the seed lmao.  my internet got cut off. so i am at inlaws while they are out of town. indeed it is leilani, i figure rainman is similar to me so i must pay tribute. i love sex but its not as important as it used to be. like banging everything that walked..haha.


----------



## toyxrazor (May 15, 2009)

[+clicks weed+] 
Weed, totally. You can always click yer own mouse, but life without weed +shudder+ there will be no more talk of such evil...


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 19, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> i keed i keed....but my wife isnt impressed with my theory that men are predispositioned to seek out multiple mates as part of our need to breed and spread the seed lmao.  my internet got cut off. so i am at inlaws while they are out of town. indeed it is leilani, i figure rainman is similar to me so i must pay tribute. i love sex but its not as important as it used to be. like banging everything that walked..haha.


You keed? Huh, what? 

Well, your wife needs to read a few books or articles: _you_ are correct! Men are biologically wired to . . . yeah, have as many children as they can to keep their genes in the pool. IOW, men want sex more often than women; but that is only generally speaking. 

Now, this bit about the multiple partners . . . hmmm. Yeah, unfortunately, even a man allegedly in love with his woman is prone to checking out all the other women, wherever he is, no matter what is going on. 

And you know what? SO WHAT??? Let'im look! Even better . . . get in on it with him. That's MY theory about how to tame the porn-chasing guy accidentally downloading viruses online while in pursuit of looking at . . . we all know what you guys want to look at. Go ahead and look. What's the harm in looking??? 

BTW, sex IS important, for lots of reasons. For all you guys out there? If you don't clear out that p gland, things can get pretty uncomfortable after a while. Tell that to your wife! 

Nice to see you back M Koosh. Wish you were around more often. Maybe you can get your Internet privileges back sometime soon?


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 19, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> Can get some good sex anywhere but a grade A dank bud all dripping with crystals and looking so sexy in her sugar clothes. Her sweet perfume filling the air, The soft delicious tatse on your liops. The entire body chill you get as you become one. The orgasmic feeling as she takes your mind, body and soul to a level only Mary J can. And she don't yell at you for leaving the lid up.weed wins


You can get good sex anywhere? _Anywhere_? 

Where have you been, btw? When I first started reading RIU, I used to love your posts; then it seems you disappeared for a while. Nice to see you.


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 19, 2009)

yup good sex anywhere just take a few minutes and you can find it lol..yeah i used to be able to post alot more. Got myself overloaded with work and stuff had to hustle some more jobs and opened a few web stores to make up for these lean times and trying to get ready for these 4 years of hell we are about to continue through. Hopefully the dummies who came out and voted for the first time in thier lives dont try to reelect the man who is killing america as I cant make it if they do. Soo with trying to survive and run few companys and my hobbies my posts suffered but Im trying to make time,Glad you liked the past posts hope they offered something to the site


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 20, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> yup good sex anywhere just take a few minutes and you can find it lol..yeah i used to be able to post alot more. Got myself overloaded with work and stuff had to hustle some more jobs and opened a few web stores to make up for these lean times and trying to get ready for these 4 years of hell we are about to continue through. Hopefully the dummies who came out and voted for the first time in thier lives dont try to reelect the man who is killing america as I cant make it if they do. Soo with trying to survive and run few companys and my hobbies my posts suffered but Im trying to make time,Glad you liked the past posts hope they offered something to the site


Uh oh, politics talk in with sex talk? That'll kill it.

Hey, this ought to be some fun for everyone. 

http://www.livescience.com/php/trivia/index.php?quiz=sex

Hey Fletch? That's just not cool, posting my pic like that in your avatar, okay??? Time to return to the john covered with the buds, right? Gotcha thinking about this question, eh?? ;O


----------



## Robo high (May 24, 2009)

its hartd as fuck but io like both at the same time ahha really tho


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i did not realize there was a difference.
> 
> i can't make this decision.
> 
> ...


I sat here blazed a bowl,thought about pussy then smoked a bowl of shoreline and asked the lady of my house what she thought and she came up with the same shit FDD ,cant fuckin decide.Pussy and weed my 2 fav's on the planet.


----------



## Axelbro (May 25, 2009)

well u guys have obviously been fukin sum pretty shitty pussy xD


----------



## smartsoverambition (May 25, 2009)

ummmmmm damn that's a fuckin hard one man uhhhhhh, i can use my hand but still.......

No i wont decide because sex is just to damn good while high


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 25, 2009)

its like yin & yang. you cant have one w/o the other


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 29, 2009)

Love the new avatar, Fletch. Got rid of my pic, eh? xoxoxo


----------



## hahahahahaha (Jun 6, 2009)

its hard to choose between the two

so many similarity's 

sex: sharing love with someone you care about, stress releasing, and its a mind traveling experiance

weed: sharing love with people you care about, stress releasing, and lets you explore your own mind and world in a new way


so, how DO you choose?


----------



## AudiLove (Jun 10, 2009)

I cannot believe that the two are almost tied. Pussy forever first!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 10, 2009)

I had to change the avatar. i got a warning as apparently the new site has whole bunch of uptight rules from uptight new members who are offended by nudity on an adult site go figure. So because of the prudes I have to be censored from now on.


----------



## silentzombie (Jun 29, 2009)

where is the option for both?! toke first, sex after! marijuana definitely makes sex feel great.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jun 30, 2009)

LiEBE420 said:


> its like yin & yang. you cant have one w/o the other


hit the nail right on the head.

i don't think i will vote because I just can't
choose.

i LOVE sex, and I LOVE weed. 

I dunno. Let me think this out.

Sex is still good without weed, but weed makes the orgasms so much
stonger.

I love weed. I can quit when i please, but decide not to because
I love it so damn much. 

ehh....

I think I'm kinda leaning towards sex. 

still unsure.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jul 1, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> I had to change the avatar. i got a warning as apparently the new site has whole bunch of uptight rules from uptight new members who are offended by nudity on an adult site go figure. So because of the prudes I have to be censored from now on.


Bummer, eh?


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jul 1, 2009)

they are the same sex brings pro creation herb brings artistic creation ...


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jul 1, 2009)

No, no, no. They are NOT the same. The first time I got high I was fourteen years old, or just shy of it. I could hardly have been a good lover, much less known how to make love properly and enjoy it properly. 

They're different. 

And that? Means, good news! We do not have to choose. 

Isn't that always a great thing to contemplate? You sit there, wondering something over and over again, then realize: Hell, I have no say in this outcome, or whatever? 

Nah, we do not have to choose between the two. 

I find it interesting that the score on this has consistently shown that sex wins over weed, but only marginally. 

Now, let's all be really honest! 

Nah, I take that back. I really do not want to hear all the details about your sex lives!

Rock on..... <<BIG GRIN>>>


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jul 1, 2009)

i was 12 wen i first smoked but i was always a good lover before i was a lover i was a liker...i did alot of likeing before loveing....i loved likeing...i was speaking metaphorically ...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 1, 2009)

weed is still better. If its the need to relieve you can go do that yourself and not have to deal with the entire being of a relationship or the dodging of the person your not with. weed you get it you smoke it. You luv to kick it with weed and the smell and touch of it makes your body tingle everytime. No words shhhh just you your thoughts and weed. You cuddle up and sleep tight you go on amazing mind trips and does weed ever have a head ache or complain ? Nope weed just says use me as I am here to just make you feel good and nothing more..Vote weed then get a one night stand


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok. I've made up my mind. 

Sex.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 1, 2009)

sex over weed how could you thats just craazzzzyyyy lol must not be getting good weed


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jul 1, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> sex over weed how could you thats just craazzzzyyyy lol must not be getting good weed


lol. I love sex.

and its still great with out weed.

If I had to make a choice out of weed or sex for the rest
of my life, it would definitely be sex.

and yeah, i buy schwag. not gonna spend $20 on a gram of 
chronic. I'd rather spend $100 and get a rubbermaid tote grow

going.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 1, 2009)

lol and I have those aero tubs for under $100 in case you need but not the cheapy blue ones lol ok gotta just ask 2 questions..your guy or girl and second why are those sunglasses so damn big in the avatar?


----------



## Roseman (Jul 1, 2009)

let's see, if there was no weed, I'd have no hemp, and if I had no hemp, I'd have no rope, and If I had no rope, I could not tie up anyone to have sex............so I guess I just got to have both, to have either..............................

but then, I can trade weed for sex, but I can not trade sex for weed.................

is this what they call a delima?


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jul 1, 2009)

weed, definitely weed. don't get me wrong i really love sex but....weed. cause you can argue that sex doesn't include oral or any of that, which hits the spot just as well, but there's no substitute for getting stoned. besides i often go a while without getting my hole but i get super cranky if i can't get a smoke


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jul 2, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> lol and I have those aero tubs for under $100 in case you need but not the cheapy blue ones lol ok gotta just ask 2 questions..your guy or girl and second why are those sunglasses so damn big in the avatar?


I'm a girl.

and those are my stunnah shades!!!

I have a thing for big shades.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok didnt know if that was your picture or just one you were using.. I have a thing about giant shades like the stars like to wear or those who think they are like Nicole Richie, Parris,Kim K., althought she is smokin hot sexy cool.,..but see now the name purple kitty just took on a whole new meaning since your a female and love lots of sex and my name is filthy fletch lol gotta smoke now


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jul 2, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> Ok didnt know if that was your picture or just one you were using.. I have a thing about giant shades like the stars like to wear or those who think they are like Nicole Richie, Parris,Kim K., althought she is smokin hot sexy cool.,..but see now the name purple kitty just took on a whole new meaning since your a female and love lots of sex and my name is filthy fletch lol gotta smoke now


oh goodness. men and their thoughts. 

lol.


----------



## Moses'BurninCush (Jul 3, 2009)

This is one of the hardest questions ever. I was torn 50/50, but I ended up choosing sex because I don't want to think that if I was given the chance of one or the other for the rest of my life I'd never get laid again.


----------



## poplars (Jul 6, 2009)

shit I'd pick good bud over sex any day.

there will always be a good woman to fuck, can't say the same about good bud.


----------



## backwoodzgrow247 (Jul 6, 2009)

pussy comes and goes but my HIGH has gotta stay!!!!!


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 6, 2009)

i would totally pick weed over sex. i can masturbate. i cannot live without weed


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah us men and our thoughts lol said the female who really loves sex and uses a name like purple kitty lol Id still da ya with the big shades lol just kidding unless you wanna do it? want to? no no just playing..unless you wanna lol


----------



## Charfizcool (Jul 6, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> yeah us men and our thoughts lol said the female who really loves sex and uses a name like purple kitty lol Id still da ya with the big shades lol just kidding unless you wanna do it? want to? no no just playing..unless you wanna lol


wtf dude talk about creepy lol


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jul 7, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> yeah us men and our thoughts lol said the female who really loves sex and uses a name like purple kitty lol Id still da ya with the big shades lol just kidding unless you wanna do it? want to? no no just playing..unless you wanna lol


I do really love sex. But only with one person.
Because I love that person. I'm not some skank or something.

lol. why does everyone get their minds in the gutter 
over my SN?

Purple- fave color
kitty- love cats. fave animals.
777- fave numbers
2008- graduation year.

Boo-yah!!!!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry stoners,  but I have to choose sex. 

Seriously, how could you choose weed over sex?

I know this is a marijuana growing site, but come on guys. 

Seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## 420ganja420 (Jul 7, 2009)

You would have to be down right stupid to prefer any substance over sex. I think the only kind of people who said weed over sex are:

1)ugly as fuck with no chance of sex 
2)smoking way to much weed and not pumping enough pussy
3)retarded
4)always called "baby dick" by the girls
5)just down right terrible at sex

Maybe that is just me......or maybe it is common sense.


----------



## poplars (Jul 7, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Sorry stoners,  but I have to choose sex.
> 
> Seriously, how could you choose weed over sex?
> 
> ...


uh, weed has made me feel 10x better in my mind and body than sex ever has and ever will.

that's why.


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 7, 2009)

420ganja420 said:


> You would have to be down right stupid to prefer any substance over sex. I think the only kind of people who said weed over sex are:
> 
> 1)ugly as fuck with no chance of sex
> 2)smoking way to much weed and not pumping enough pussy
> ...


or maybe its because i can get myself off better than someone else can? hehe  i've successfully lived without sex my whole life...i have not successfully lived without weed...haha


----------



## kho20 (Jul 7, 2009)

lol well i choose the third button sex with a fellow (lady)stoner so you can get high and fuck it jus makes since "theres no love like ganja love"


----------



## ThumbofGreen (Jul 13, 2009)

weed v sex? is there even a question here sex sex and then sex thank you very much. life without sex? just got sad justhinkin about that.


----------



## Polexia (Jul 13, 2009)

I voted sex.
Mostly because I've only ever gone five weeks without having sex (since I started), but I went a year and a bit without weed.
I would be the crazy woman killing people at the mall without sex, I think.


----------



## Pretty in Pain (Jul 13, 2009)

I voted weed b/c my low back is royally fucked (no pun intended ) and the deed is painful right now, but just like sex, WHO you do it with makes all the difference. (Hopefully I will go back to my multi orgasmic days someday...but for now, there is weed....


----------



## poplars (Jul 13, 2009)

ThumbofGreen said:


> weed v sex? is there even a question here sex sex and then sex thank you very much. life without sex? just got sad justhinkin about that.


aint sad if you have good bud .


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 15, 2009)

or mayb if you like 420ganaj you don't get sex that often so your like a teenager who just started to have sex and cant even make it last...sounds about right.. If you have sex alot and do it for years the weed will always become your choice as its just all around gonna be better for you..soo many strains so many flavors and efects. sex has variety but after few hundred positions and few dozen different people it gets real similar..Its good but not compared to weed


----------



## ThumbofGreen (Jul 17, 2009)

lol @ people trying to explain how weed is better then sex. there is no viable explanation in the world.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 18, 2009)

ThumbofGreen said:


> lol @ people trying to explain how weed is better then sex. there is no viable explanation in the world.


 
..........


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 18, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> ..........


 
Anyone who voted weed has never experienced good sex.

Sex with yourself doesn't count 

Hey if you have sex with yourself you're gay right? 

Anyhow sex wins


----------



## LETS BAZE (Jul 18, 2009)

I choose weed and den just get head lmao its not sex


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 18, 2009)

LETS BAZE said:


> I choose weed and den just get head lmao its not sex


 hahahahahahahhaa


----------



## tux (Jul 19, 2009)

could live without em both. probably chose the weed over sex because shit, no girl is that important in my life right now. definitely weed.


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow this is a hard one to answer....I don't know which one I'd want more of.


----------



## northern cali (Jul 22, 2009)

sex i don't even have to think about it think about it a smoken hottie wants it would you tell her no i'm going to go get high. tap that ass and them get high i guess thats a perfect world though


----------



## nraged (Jul 22, 2009)

northern cali said:


> sex i don't even have to think about it think about it a smoken hottie wants it would you tell her no i'm going to go get high. tap that ass and them get high i guess thats a perfect world though


 Rofl several women have walked out of my life due to my lack of ambition while smoking. Not to blame weed but Im saying while high I dont give a fuck what Im doing even if its sitting on a couch staring at the tv. Now they are gone and weed is still in my life go figure. I have gotten married since these women and contantly fight agian about smoking. She was a stoner, now she is definately agianst it since it costed her military career. Anywho I chose sex only cause Im high and horny. Now if I wasnt horny and out of weed my vote would be swayed the other direction.


----------



## badboomsxy (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm wondering if this question has been asked on any sex addict forums...


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Jul 24, 2009)

Fortunately, I don't ACTUALLY have to make this decision.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 24, 2009)

Guess i have had to much sex and its readily avaliable any second of the day with just a phone call and yeah its good sex and can be with a double good thing if you call the right girls and yes 2 girls is fun but weed is just all around better no question hands down. So simple, clean, removes what ails ya and doesnt want to talk afterwards lol


----------



## poplars (Jul 25, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> Guess i have had to much sex and its readily avaliable any second of the day with just a phone call and yeah its good sex and can be with a double good thing if you call the right girls and yes 2 girls is fun but weed is just all around better no question hands down. So simple, clean, removes what ails ya and doesnt want to talk afterwards lol


straight up . . . I don't see how people don't understand this.

sex is great, but weed is that next level up above it.


----------



## skiskate (Jul 27, 2009)

poplars said:


> straight up . . . I don't see how people don't understand this.
> 
> sex is great, but weed is that next level up above it.


Definitely have to disagree, theres much more fun and pleasure out there than what weed can give me. 

But add weed onto those things and oh man...


----------



## Tippin Cows (Jul 30, 2009)

Weed. Hands down. No contest.


----------



## Ichi (Jul 30, 2009)

Weed. Any day. I do like blowjobs almost as much as weed.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 1, 2009)

OK, Ive been thinking about it for a while now. On July 7th, I voted sex, and since then Ive been trying to be more open minded to all the weed voters out there.

Sorry, my vote is still sex. sex sex sex with a bunch more sex.

Im not saying that Im a whore or anything, as Ive only had sex with a few select few females. 

But there is nothing better in this world than making love with the person who you are in love with. NOTHING BETTER THAN SEX, peace my friends


----------



## skiskate (Aug 1, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> OK, Ive been thinking about it for a while now. On July 7th, I voted sex, and since then Ive been trying to be more open minded to all the weed voters out there.
> 
> Sorry, my vote is still sex. sex sex sex with a bunch more sex.
> 
> ...


----------



## leeny (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't like reproduction!!! weed is better than money to me. weed is my currency, entertainment, education, and friend(more friends to toke with are good and make weed even better!) shoot smoke a spliff close your eyes and get out the rabbit! good 'nuff for me lol


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 1, 2009)

aweee you caught me between a hard judgement\


----------



## reeferMaster (Aug 1, 2009)

i agree with mogie, some of you guys are idoits you can grow as much as you need! 2 last you all year in one harvest. you cannot grow sex..... that last all year unless your married.i guess you can grow realtion ships but gets smoked. i choose weed becuse their no such thing is 2 much pussy. its highly possible 2 have 2 much weed, i think the police would agree. besides i love 2 smoke a joint be fore i give a good fucking. so i say i love both equally


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Aug 1, 2009)

WEED of course.....fuck sexxx can get that anytime......


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 4, 2009)

I think tomato and the people who are voting sex dont have sex often. Sex every day for years and years even with multiple people or just one different one at a time is the same after you have done everything there is. Sex doesnt change new strains of weed come up daily like I said those who have had limited sex or havent gotten to be very sexual creative yet might say sex from pure lack of expirence yet.


----------



## MadHattress (Aug 4, 2009)

This was a hard decision. LOL. I love both equally, but if I had to choose, I would say weed. Why? Because I can go without sex and can always please myself. Weed...well...let's just say that it's my best friend. Keeps me from killing people. Heh.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 4, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> I think tomato and the people who are voting sex dont have sex often. Sex every day for years and years even with multiple people or just one different one at a time is the same after you have done everything there is. Sex doesnt change new strains of weed come up daily like I said those who have had limited sex or havent gotten to be very sexual creative yet might say sex from pure lack of expirence yet.


 

you're just mad cause I posted a picture of some fat chicks and said you liked bbw
get over it. geesh. it was a joke because you apparently have no idea 

and by the way, how does it feel to be wrong?
I have plenty of sex 

I also have plenty have of weed. Check the sig my friend


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 4, 2009)

I love weed and sex.....................damn damn......damn........damn..........???weed???sex????weed????.........Sex..???........weed????
Dammit my brain is gonna explode...........brain.....cannot.....compute.......processors have frozen.....ctrl+alt+delete! ctrl+alt+delete!,........ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I shall have sex with weed hahahahahaha! mmmmmmhhh mmmmmmhhh!


----------



## reeferMaster (Aug 5, 2009)

haha it not like its hard 2 make a strain ne way. i just like the way pussy taste. i have made 2 strains now but i have no idea what thier bred with but they look like dank!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 5, 2009)

see tomato your a little slow as I never said anything about any BBW yes you posted a picture of some but I never made a comment on them you kept on about it and said any girl basically that has a curve or doesnt look like a 12 year old boy wasnt for you. You like em flat ass and chested with no hips thats your thing I guess. I said I like a woman who has an ass and chest and you know is a woman. To each thier own I just not into 12 year old boy looking women but you enjoy (-=


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 5, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> see tomato your a little slow as I never said anything about any BBW yes you posted a picture of some but I never made a comment on them you kept on about it and said any girl basically that has a curve or doesnt look like a 12 year old boy wasnt for you. You like em flat ass and chested with no hips thats your thing I guess. I said I like a woman who has an ass and chest and you know is a woman. To each thier own I just not into 12 year old boy looking women but you enjoy (-=


Maybe you should go back and re-read both threads and all my posts. As I never personally atacked you.

I only posted a picture of some fat chicks because you started talking all kinds of shit about everybody else. Claiming that only where you live has hot chicks. 
Which is completely retarded. 

Do you actually think that only your city has hot chicks? haha whatever man, you need to get out more 

Furthermore, you go on and insult people you dont even know, making assumptions and judgemnts you have no right making.

And thats besides the point as it was on another thread. get over it and grow up.

But now you go and call me out personally?  I am only 1 of 232 people who voted sex (btw weed 207, sex 232, sex wins!!)

Why are hating me so much? Cause you cant take a fucking joke? Get a life

You seem to have alot of pent up anger and hatred, maybe you need to get laid

Take a chill pill my friend, just because we have a few differences doesnt mean we cant be friends.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 6, 2009)

Seems i hit a personal thing with you. You can joke about saying I said i like BBw which Id dint and would be happy to wait for you to paste that comment here or even the exact commentw here I said only women where I live are hot as neither never happened except in your mind so you get yourself all woprked up when I give you the joke back about if you think the females I said are BBW then you must like the ones that look like little boys and you blow up..hmmm seems maybe you should take the chill pill relax and breathe a litle as you cant seem to take a joke but take it real personal. As far as calling you out you keep putting my name in your posts so i respond to them stop smoking for a minute and think what your doing as your the one who keeps it going I just respond to your suggestions towards me. If you cant handle getting retarded comments back dont make them directed at someone who will fire right back at you. Your right I dont know you dont care to know you. I made an opinion comment way back about few places down south I had been around that had some real fugly people and it twisted your panties all up so you responded and kept on and kept on. I could care less rerally but I have no issues firing back lines of bullshit with anyone. My feelings dont get hurt and if you take a shot Ill take 3 more back and they will be even more retarded and stupid then the original so now you can et over it and realise "Damn he fired back saying i like boys since I fired at him saying he liked BBW since he said he likes curves and asses with thighs so guess that was all in fun and games but I got upset and took it personal when it was an even exchange". I was playing back with you but it seems you got a little sensitive so I will leave you alone and apologize you felt it was a little to personal for you to handle.So now if thats how you took it Im sorry but it was just an exchange back and forth to your comments to my comments and Im over it and we can move on form it agreed?


----------



## Bigrintxas (Aug 6, 2009)

After you attacked tomato with your 12 year old boy comment he didnt blow up at all. Infact he called you "friend" twice, and tried to calm the situation down. I remember the original thread with the BBW pictures, haha. It was a thread about south texas, in which the OP's username was also south texas. 



FilthyFletch said:


> yeah my texas visits were alot of UglyTown funky town so Houston Dallas Fort Worth, Alot of time in El Paso not so bad there midland and few other towns you blink you miss them





FilthyFletch said:


> Nothing thats why i said Florida sucked as it offers nothing


What if I said that exact same shit about Chicago? I bet you would get offended too!! Think before you post. Also, tomato *never* mentioned your name in any of his posts until after you called him out by name. So your claim that ......


FilthyFletch said:


> As far as calling you out you keep putting my name in your posts so i respond to them


... is wrong




Lets move on, Sex is my vote, peace out bitches


----------



## JimmyPot (Aug 6, 2009)

I can not put one over the other fuck it sex


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 10, 2009)

Big you can say what you want about any place or anybody doesnt bother me one bit. As of right now maybe not for much longer we are in america and thats a great thing you have freedom of speech and expression and can use it.I stated a fact that going to funkj town and ugly town, these are the local names my peoples there call it I didnt make those up, there were a ton of caked on makeup no style dressing females who had a very un attractive dialect and look. Yeah someone might like 3 lbs of makeup bright red lipstick blue eye shadow and long red nails me not so much. That got me the responses from the Texas guys and when i said Florida was hurting too with fake boobs heavy makeup and overtanned girls that was just what was there when I used to go there. Thats what we always saw. And I even said you might not notice it if your in that area as your used to it all but from an oiutsider looking this is what was there.Now if you dont like Chicago or its people thats cool too as yeah its city so you might like country, we have all ethnicities and you may only like white females thats fine no big deal. Im not going to be the one to jump on your case because you expressed an opinion and there is the issue..The thing I do see is latley the newer members here or those who dont post much seem to be way to emotional and offend so easy. You guys should lighten up get your skin a bit tougher and relaxe thats all. Its crazy how many people will report or whine about and avatar or what someone has in a signature line or someone said something that hurt thier feelings or offended them. When did our country get so soft. I apologize to you too Bigrintxs if I offended you by stating a true life expirence. By almeans state your expirences about Chicago trips or New York trips or where ever it is you went and dint like. Its your right and wont offend me in the least


----------



## sunshine1754 (Aug 11, 2009)

I would have to say weed, sometimes when I get really high it feels like my body is having an orgasm


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 14, 2009)

sunshine1754 said:


> I would have to say weed, sometimes when I get really high it feels like my body is having an orgasm


How old are you?


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 16, 2009)

this thread basically asks if you react to your instincts or how vunerable you are to peer presure...


----------



## poplars (Aug 16, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> this thread basically asks if you react to your instincts or how vunerable you are to peer presure...


lol wow . . . very insightful . . . . ./sarcasm


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 16, 2009)

SEXSEXSEX


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 17, 2009)

So you mean that weed is your instinct and sex is the peer pressure right as smoking weed isnt from peer pressure unless your a kid with a weak mind who doesnt think for themselves but thats usually not the case but usually is with sex


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 19, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> So you mean that weed is your instinct and sex is the peer pressure right as smoking weed isnt from peer pressure unless your a kid with a weak mind who doesnt think for themselves but thats usually not the case but usually is with sex



nahh i think anyone smoking weed more than 2 a week is abusing it and not experiencing the mental theraputic genuis of it. 
Just my opinion.


----------

